# Conversion Bitz Review - Blood Angels Terminator Honour Guard



## girot

So there I was. Window shopping bitz online. Having recently come into a little extra disposable income I decided it would be a good idea to have a little fun! Combine regular Terminators, Grey Knights Terminators, and a sprinkle of Blood Angels bitz. On top of that I finally went ahead and ordered a bunch of third-party conversion bitz I've wanted for awhile.

The Idea: BLOOD ANGELS TERMINATOR HONOUR GUARD
I'm using a 5-man Terminator Assault Squad with TH/SS + a Sanguinary Priest in Termi armour. Color scheme will be gold wargear, red skirts, and active energy fields on the weapons. Since the Priest has a power weapon by default I used a spare Glaive Encarmine (the double headed axe) I had lying around. They all got heads from the Grey Knights sprues as well as a ton of the little detail bitz that weren't soiled by GK icons.

Combine regular Terminators, Grey Knights Terminators, and a sprinkle of Blood Angels bitz. On top of that I finally went ahead and ordered a bunch of third-party conversion bitz I've wanted for awhile:

*Crusader Legs* by Micro Arts Studios









*Angels Shields* by Scibor Monstrous Miniatures









*Angels Shoulder Pads* #1 and #2 by Scibor Monstrous Miniatures

















*Angels Shields* by HITECH Miniatures









and lastly...

*Beveled Edge 40mm 'Ruined Temple' Bases* by Secret Weapon Miniatures









*I will review each conversion product in follow-up posts. Input and comments are encouraged!!*


----------



## girot

*Secret Weapon Miniatures Bases Review*

:clapping:
After I spent a few hours dry fitting the GW bitz I opened up the *Secret Weapon Miniatures* bases.

The quality of the cast is the best of any resin model/bit I have ever had the pleasure of working with! There were NO bubbles, mold lines, and almost no flashing! AMAZING! These have been an absolute pleasure to work with!


----------



## girot

*HITECH Shields*

Next I broke out the huge HITECH shields! The are quite sturdy and seem to have gotten a good pour. No bubbles I could find. There was about an average amount of flash and NO mold lines. My only beef with these is the detail is amazing in some areas but kinda cheap in others.


----------



## girot

*Scibor Monstrous bitz*

*The Shields:* all around awesome to work with!

*The Shoulder Pads: * great detail BUT a *HUGE pain in the ass* to work with. Getting them off the sprues ruined a set and they DIDN'T FIT any size arm. I'm still dremelling them out on the inside to fit my terminators. I researched these exhaustively to find out what size models these were supposed to fit and everything I read stated that they fit Terminators perfectly.


----------



## girot

*Micro Art Studios Legs*

The Crusader Legs are an awesome and easy conversion bit BUT they had a fair amount of clean-up and they're a bit large. The hugely taller Terminators could look damn imposing or really goofy. We'll see.


----------



## Igniskhin

wow, you've done your homework and cant wait to see them.


----------



## Hellados

they look stunning mate, cant wait to see them on the models


----------



## girot

i'll put up a pic of the first model i finished after i finish the shoulder pads. after that i'll wait for the finished squad.


----------



## TheReverend

man, you've done your research, looking forward to the results!!


----------



## girot

*One down...*










This is the first to be completed.:victory:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin

Sweet. They are a bit taller arent they


----------



## GoRy

Just...wow.

I've seen his stuff on Ebay and been tempted before. You've made that much more likely now. +rep. Amazing stuff


----------



## Hellados

They look amazing!

I may get some of the shoulder pads as I need about 40 individual shoulder pads


----------



## girot

Hellados said:


> They look amazing!
> 
> I may get some of the shoulder pads as I need about 40 individual shoulder pads


they're a little pricey and they take a little work to get them to fit but they look great once they're painted. I struggled trying to decide if I was gonna still use the Crux pads but decided to hell with them for this squad. Typically I use eBay to pick up bitz but in this case I went with FRP Games (google will help find their site easy enough) to get them faster. They have an incredible selection despite the poor navigation of their site. Just search "Scibor Angels" to get to the pads and the shields. These work well for both Blood Angels and Dark Angels.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That is a really nice paint job. Well done. I will say though, that all the angel bits yo bought look more suitable for a Dark Angel army than BA. Cowled angels holding swords, and not a blood drop in sight.


----------



## asianavatar

The legs look a little skinny for the terminator body. Other than that, pretty cool looking.


----------



## Digg40k

I really like them, very unique. Some excellent bitz bashing mate. Have some rep.


----------



## girot

Khorne's Fist said:


> That is a really nice paint job. Well done. I will say though, that all the angel bits yo bought look more suitable for a Dark Angel army than BA. Cowled angels holding swords, and not a blood drop in sight.


The same thing occurred to me initially but I run a Successor Chapter and the imagery fits well if painted correctly. Thank you for the comment though! {^_^}


----------



## Tanrel

maybe their cloaks are dyed in blood? What about that for blood angels?


----------



## girot

Here is the sergeant!









and the squad (minus the priest)!


----------



## OrdoMalleus

You seem to have unintentionally made the best looking custodes I have ever seen!

Still, very nicely done!


----------



## Tanrel

Wow, those look amazing!


----------



## Kharnas

I really dig the slight bump in height, it gives them more majesty.

What Priest were you planning on using?

Looking forward to seeing the whole lot.

+rep


----------



## docgeo

Hey I love them and the work you put into the project. I had been considering buying those legs for a while now to use on ordinary battle brothers....hmmm...interesting use in the Terminators. Do you happen to have available a unmodified terminator you could place with the others so I/we can see any scale differences?

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## TheReverend

Mate these look great now they're painted up. I saw some other guy use these legs on some terminators just yesterday (can't remember where) but they do result in the terminators being a bit taller. 

Still this squad looks fantastic and OrdoMalleus isn't the only one thinking Custodes!!

Great work, looking forward to seeing the priest

Rev


----------



## girot

Kharnas said:


> I really dig the slight bump in height, it gives them more majesty.
> 
> What Priest were you planning on using?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the whole lot.
> 
> +rep


The Priest is another conversion done from the same bashing session. I saved the best for last, lol.


----------



## girot

docgeo said:


> Hey I love them and the work you put into the project. I had been considering buying those legs for a while now to use on ordinary battle brothers....hmmm...interesting use in the Terminators. Do you happen to have available a unmodified terminator you could place with the others so I/we can see any scale differences?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doc


The "Knight Legs" are the ones scaled for normal power armour.


----------

